# New steak recipe



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

I've always grilled steaks but I saw a recipe for the oven I had to try. I'll let y'all know how they turn out.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

Are you searing them after the oven? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

How you gonna cook them? I'm having steaks tonight but the rain won't let me grill them.


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Nothing wrong with a good ribeye under a full on hot broiler. Tasty!


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

PHINS said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, I saw this yesterday.Might try this next week.


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

8 minutes in at 275. 12 minutes to go until I pull them out and sear them in the pan.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

PHINS said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's what I'm doing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Why not sear then bake? 


Never mind should have watched the vid first.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

T_rout said:


> That's what I'm doing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please let us know how this turn out.


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

JFolm said:


> Why not sear then bake?


 watch the vid


----------



## chunker59 (Jul 20, 2011)

what's all that green stuff doing on the meat?


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

chunker59 said:


> what's all that green stuff doing on the meat?


I accidentally sneezed on there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

5 more minutes then they get seared and eaten!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

Delicious!!!!! The wife says they are just as good as a grilled steak.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Looks almost like a seared prime rib. Looks great!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Mr. Breeze said:


> Looks almost like a seared prime rib. Looks great!


x2! I'll be trying this over the winter, for sure. Thanks for posting it!


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

The next time you make a prime rib do the same thing, low until about 115, take it out and crank the oven up to 500 and then put it back until it's about 130. It'll be nice and golden brown and a perfect med rare through out. This is an Alton Brown method and it works great


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

Really looks good!


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

RLwhaler said:


> Please let us know how this turn out.


I saw the video on Facebook last week. It really works. Before this I despised "oven steaks". Matter of fact I'm still licking my lips from a big thick Porterhouse I cook that way a few minutes ago. Try it. You won't be disappointed. Caution though; *When they say 25 minutes at 275 they mean exactly that. *


----------



## SWANY (Jun 8, 2009)

oh wow!!! that looks amazing. I'm a big griller, I have a green egg, gas, smoker and charcoal pits. I have to try this!!! Thanks!!:brew2:


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

I like the method but would have to do mine a little longer,,, lil to bloody for me


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

bigbarr said:


> I like the method but would have to do mine a little longer,,, lil to bloody for me


Nombre! That's perfect.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

I did the same method tonight. Best oven steak I have ever had. Still not as good as the grill. Seconded, third, and fourthed by wife, son, and son's GF. Cooked as video said with salt and pepper only. It was very good just not as good as the grill.


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

sotexhookset said:


> Nombre! That's perfect.


Kosher salt, pepper, granulated garlic, Tonys herb. It was delicious!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Hooked Up said:


> I saw the video on Facebook last week. It really works. Before this I despised "oven steaks". Matter of fact I'm still licking my lips from a big thick Porterhouse I cook that way a few minutes ago. Try it. You won't be disappointed. Caution though; *When they say 25 minutes at 275 they mean exactly that. *


Man, you sure got me thinking about a Porterhouse right about now.I might just run to HEB tomorrow.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

What about that good old grilled flavor, from the wood...hard to duplicate that, in the oven. Get you an umbrella!


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

My steaks simply consist of salt pepper and olive oil. Here's a goodie for inside though. Mix a couple shots of teriyaki and soy sauce together. Pepper and drench both sides of the steaks (normally two) with sauce and let marinate a few hours. Broil on high. Put a slab of butter on top, let cook six minutes. Flip over, add another slab of butter on top and let cook another five. Take out and cover pan with foil, let finish cooking a few more minutes. Grubtime!


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

Steak!!!


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Steak good, me like steak.

Sounds good also solodaddio, will have to try that one also. Nice to have a change from grilling once in a while.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Mr. Breeze said:


> Steak good, me like steak.
> 
> Sounds good also solodaddio, will have to try that one also. Nice to have a change from grilling once in a while.


Me like steak tooooooo! My preferred steak is a porterhouse. My bro showed me the broil recipe which is best with a ny strip, ribeye, or small to midsized t-bone.


----------



## bill g (Aug 22, 2011)

Friend of mine did this said was best steak he has ever had. Gonna try it!


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

Did mine just like the video the other day. Used my fancy new Igrill2 bluetooth thermometer to get it to 125*.

Quick sear and done. This is the USDA Prime NY Strip on sale at HEB right now.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks good!


----------



## anton (Aug 2, 2005)

Gave this recipe a shot last night as well. I can honestly say the filet I cooked at my house was better than the strip I had at perrys two weeks ago. Will be using this technique again. 

Thanks for posting


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

gitchesum said:


> Did mine just like the video the other day. Used my fancy new Igrill2 bluetooth thermometer to get it to 125*.
> 
> Quick sear and done. This is the USDA Prime NY Strip on sale at HEB right now.


I'm thinking about going to the store and buying two more steaks for tonight!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm gonna have to try this later this week.


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

T_rout said:


> I'm thinking about going to the store and buying two more steaks for tonight!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have the meat cutter cut them for me at 2 inches thick. When they are on sale like this, I get about 6 of them and vacuum seal them and put them in the freezer.


----------



## anton (Aug 2, 2005)

gitchesum said:


> I have the meat cutter cut them for me at 2 inches thick. When they are on sale like this, I get about 6 of them and vacuum seal them and put them in the freezer.


What's the sale?


----------



## rynochop (Aug 28, 2006)

gitchesum said:


> Did mine just like the video the other day. Used my fancy new Igrill2 bluetooth thermometer to get it to 125*.
> 
> Quick sear and done. This is the USDA Prime NY Strip on sale at HEB right now.


Nice, came out just like the theory behind the vid. Med Rare all the way thru instead of just a part in the middle. Definitely give this a try


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

anton said:


> What's the sale?


USDA Prime NY Strip for 7.97 a pound. About 7-8 dollars off regular price.

Did another one this morning for breakfast. I've always done them in the reverse order, sear then oven. But this really is a better way as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

sotexhookset said:


> Nombre! That's perfect.


X2 love pink bloodyness


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

My wife just ran to HEB and got a 2.5" two lb ribbee to try this method this evening. So 275 for 25 minutes per pound or per 2" steak? Need to know if I cook it in the oven for the twenty five minutes or double it to fifty before searing.


----------



## Bluiis (Aug 20, 2005)

*Excellent*



sotexhookset said:


> My wife just ran to HEB and got a 2.5" two lb ribbee to try this method this evening. So 275 for 25 minutes per pound or per 2" steak? Need to know if I cook it in the oven for the twenty five minutes or double it to fifty before searing.


I tried this method last night and the steak turned out excellent as others have said. Here is what I learned:

My oven and I am betting most ovens thermostats are reading incorrectly.
I was lucky to have a thermoworks dual temperature probe and clip for oven temp. Importantly, I found that time is difficult to judge because
of the changes in oven temp, so a probe in the meat was just about mandatory to be able to remove steak from the oven at the proper temp.
Bottom line, be sure to use a meat probe temp gauge that you can leave in the meat and read from outside the oven. You will be happy with the results for sure. Thanks OP for the cooking method.


----------



## vette74 (Oct 11, 2009)

I tried this the other night. However I put the steak on the pellet smoker with pecan wood instead of the oven and brought it up to temp, then seared it inside worked great still had a hint of the wood smokey flavor I love.


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

I also tried this and used a meat thermometer.
Can agree that the meat was a bit more uniform as far as interior color, but the taste was about the same, which is still high praise.
Kinda like the fat side up versus the opposite when brisket cooking. Too many other variables involved.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

I use a comal and sear it on both sides, rest it 5 minutes and serve. Whole family loves it that way and I can control the rareness better on the cooktop than I can in the oven or grill.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Gonna try that but sear it on a hot grill after instead of the pan


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

sotexhookset said:


> My wife just ran to HEB and got a 2.5" two lb ribbee to try this method this evening. So 275 for 25 minutes per pound or per 2" steak? Need to know if I cook it in the oven for the twenty five minutes or double it to fifty before searing.


Nothing beats a bed of mesquite coals and cold beer bro,stick with what you know best,,,lol


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

MEGABITE said:


> Gonna try that but sear it on a hot grill after instead of the pan


 Lets us know how it turns out....reminds me of that greatest steaks ever show on TV, seems like on that one, Peter Lugers, their meat is dry aged, they cook on the inside grill then pop it under a extremely hot broiler? Will give me a excuse to watch it again, LOL, I bet its on You Tube.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

gom1 said:


> Nothing beats a bed of mesquite coals and cold beer bro,stick with what you know best,,,lol


Agree! I liked it in the oven.
But I'll take the pit over the oven. I like hanging out by the pit listening to hag & tipping cool water sammiches. 
Plus, the smoke makes em better.


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

Rubberback said:


> Agree! I liked it in the oven.
> 
> But I'll take the pit over the oven. I like hanging out by the pit listening to hag & tipping cool water sammiches.
> 
> Plus, the smoke makes em better.


Yes sir !!!!! Never heard it called a cool water sammich, me likey


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

I would but the wife's cooking tonight, thus inside and trying this. I had quite a few lonies and whiskey drinks yesterday til to late and if I went to fire the pit or grill up this evening, my mind would say hell, you're outsid, lets pound some cold ones and chain smoke for a few hours. My body is saying no and I'm listening to his fat *** on this particular day. Lol.


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

sotexhookset said:


> I would but the wife's cooking tonight, thus inside and trying this. I had quite a few lonies and whiskey drinks yesterday til to late and if I went to fire the pit or grill up this evening, my mind would say hell, you're outsid, lets pound some cold ones and chain smoke for a few hours. My body is saying no and I'm listening to his fat *** on this particular day. Lol.


Did you forget,,,national championship game tonight !!!


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Bozo said:


> I use a comal and sear it on both sides, rest it 5 minutes and serve. Whole family loves it that way and I can control the rareness better on the cooktop than I can in the oven or grill.


What is a "comal"?


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

It's either a river that runs through New Braunfels or it is a flat piece of cast iron cookware that is normally used in making tortillas


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

FREON said:


> It's either a river that runs through New Braunfels or it is a flat piece of cast iron cookware that is normally used in making tortillas


My money is on the cast iron cookware.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

WilliamH said:


> My money is on the cast iron cookware.


yup...


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

gom1 said:


> Did you forget,,,national championship game tonight !!!


I'll be watching it. While on my back in the recliner drinking iced tea. Lol

Cooked it per instruction and it was good. I prefer the pit but it was good. Steak is Choice which is plenty good enough for me and my wallet. And yes it was sliced after a six or seven minute rest while tented.

Can't get three pics in one still. I've tried the three seperate uploads then posting but it doesn't work. Probably my crappy phone.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I didn't mean to down grade the process. My oven cooked steaks were good. I just like sitting by the pit.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

I like the enthusiasm, however, real mesquite charcoal in the weber kettle at 600+ degrees does a steak good for me. 
........Last time I had an oven cooked steak was a freshman in college....I just may revisit it because of this post to see what I'm missing.  One way or the other, I hope to be surprised.


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

scwine said:


> I like the enthusiasm, however, real mesquite charcoal in the weber kettle at 600+ degrees does a steak good for me.
> 
> ........Last time I had an oven cooked steak was a freshman in college....I just may revisit it because of this post to see what I'm missing.  One way or the other, I hope to be surprised.


It's not going to be as good as the mesquite grilled steak I can assure you. However, it will be worth your while to try the method.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

T_rout said:


> It's not going to be as good as the mesquite grilled steak I can assure you. However, it will be worth your while to try the method.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks buddy....I have also heard of a very high heat iron skillet on the stove-top can be very good for steak.


----------



## AcFixer (Mar 7, 2011)

How do yall eat that raw meat? My steaks have to be well done - no pink at all. If I get pink meat in a restaurant it goes back. Since I learned to order my steaks butterflied I usually don't have to send anything back now!


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

I used this same method with a prime rib on Christmas Day

HEB had Prime Ribeye Prime Rib on sale for $9.99 

Although I did the opposite I seared it for 15 mins
Then put it on 275 and checked internal temp every 30 minutes till it reached 135f 

It turned out great and will be a hit for years to come!!!!


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

MMMMMMM, bloody in the middle. Like others had said, no beating the grill with mesquite. But, for an oven steak, this was the best oven steak I have ever eaten and a better steak than the first and only 2 trips to the new Longhorn.


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Prime from HEB wether it be tenderloin, ribeye or New York Strip is hard to beat no matter how you cook it!!!!!!!!!!!'mmm


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Rubberback said:


> I didn't mean to down grade the process. My oven cooked steaks were good. I just like sitting by the pit.


 Agreed, might look a little odd sitting in a lawn chair with a beer staring at the oven in my kitchen.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

scwine said:


> Thanks buddy....I have also heard of a very high heat iron skillet on the stove-top can be very good for steak.


 Raw? This is perfect for my wife and me. It's not raw see the very thin brown line on the edge there ?  This is what my weber kettle at 550 can do. I see how its not be for everyone we sure enjoy a good rare steak.

Whoops quoted wrong post can't fix it on my phone.


----------



## AcFixer (Mar 7, 2011)

Kenner21 said:


> Raw? This is perfect for my wife and me. It's not raw see the very thin brown line on the edge there ?  This is what my weber kettle at 550 can do. I see how its not be for everyone we sure enjoy a good rare steak.
> 
> Whoops quoted wrong post can't fix it on my phone.


Man, that is RAW! You could not pay me to eat steak like that. Well done!


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

AcFixer said:


> How do yall eat that raw meat? My steaks have to be well done - no pink at all. If I get pink meat in a restaurant it goes back. Since I learned to order my steaks butterflied I usually don't have to send anything back now!


That is exactly what my wife said. I like it no more than medium rare. I always have to nuke it in the microwave before she eats it. While we were dating she made me a steak once. I was crying while eating but had to keep saying it was good....:rotfl: Ever since then when it comes to steak I made sure I grill it myself.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

scwine said:


> Thanks buddy....I have also heard of a very high heat iron skillet on the stove-top can be very good for steak.


:brew:


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Kenner21 said:


> Raw? This is perfect for my wife and me. It's not raw see the very thin brown line on the edge there ?  This is what my weber kettle at 550 can do. I see how its not be for everyone we sure enjoy a good rare steak.
> 
> That is how I like mine, but the wife likes hers a little more rare. My gas grill cranks up to 650*...Crunchy on the outside & raw in the middle. I'm sure you have heard...'Saw off the horns, wipe its arse, & throw it on a plate' before...The wife just says 'Run it by the table & I'll cut off what I want'...I've considered looking into infrared broilers that can crank to 1000*, but really don't need to store another cooking prop.


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

SWANY said:


> oh wow!!! that looks amazing. I'm a big griller, I have a green egg, gas, smoker and charcoal pits. I have to try this!!! Thanks!!:brew2:


When I do whole beef tenders I do it this way. Throw on the big green egg at low temp (like 225) for an hour or so, until the internal meet temp hits about 100 degrees. Take off, let cool while BGE heats up to nuclear, 650 or so. Throw meat back on to sear.....then enjoy.

Best of all worlds, a touch of smoke flavor, seared outside flavor, tender from losw-and-slow, and cooked uniformily throughout like in the video.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

I tried it tonight, came out perfect, just like the video! :bounce:


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Here was my valentine's, LOL!


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Zeitgeist said:


> Here was my valentine's, LOL!


Looks good, we like our steaks medium rare to rare also. Good stuff!!!!!
I fried fish for valentines day!!!!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Mmmmm


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

AcFixer said:


> Man, that is RAW! You could not pay me to eat steak like that. Well done!


If you want the worst piece of meat in a restaurant order a well done steak. If anything that piece of meat is overdone.

Knock the horns off, wipe its butt and pass it over the flame as you are bringing it out of the kitchen.


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

We tried it tonight also. It wasn't bad but i will kick old school next time. I'm back to grilling.


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

I broil steaks in the oven all the time. Put them in a broiler pan about middle of the oven. Watch them and turn a couple times to keep from burning. You can pretty well tell when they become a nice medium rare by the look and by touch. You will get the hang of it pretty easy.

Solar Screens, exterior Roll Down Shades, Plantation Shutters
Patio Cover Construction & Screen Enclosures
call Mike 713-446-3249


----------



## Bosshog55 (Dec 15, 2010)

That is one heck of a recipe!


----------



## DeepBlueGulf (Jan 18, 2005)

I read this thread yesterday and thought I would give it a try! Very glad I did, got the wife to pick up a nice Prime Ribeye at the grocery store today, made a fantastic dinner. Served it up with some roasted potatoes, steamed broccoli and tomato slices. Awesome! Thank you guys. Tom - DeepBlueGulf


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

I tried this with a steak last night. While it was good, it was not as good as a well marinated steak cooked on a hot grill. Just a matter of preference I guess.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

scwine said:


> Thanks buddy....I have also heard of a very high heat iron skillet on the stove-top can be very good for steak.


I dont If I am going to cook Steaks or other thick meats in the house, One of the ways is to I sear in a smoking hot cast iron pan for about 5 minutes using extra light olive or or GHEE for about 5 min depending on thickness or desired cooking temp.

When I do cook a steak or other fine thick cuts/chops of meat, my preferred method is over very hot bed of wood coals charcoal the highest temp when you can hold your hand over the grate a few inches up for about a second. Charcoal second, then inside to the cast iron skillet . If I had time or a restaurant we would be burning that wood for sure. :brew2:

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Here is a quick recipe. For those who want the Mystery Au Poivre Sauce to go along with it.

http://www.2coolfishing.net/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=789201


----------



## fish'nchipper (Feb 8, 2006)

I've tried this before, and it works well. I have also modified this to do in my big green egg too. What I have done is put in the plate setter to have indirect cooking at the lower temperature, then take the steak off to rest it. Remove the setter and then crank heat up to as high as it will go to sear for a minute on each side. You get the same result only with the actual smoke/grill flavor too. I don't order steaks at restaurants anymore.


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

Working on a Sous Vide cooker right now. Prolly give it a test run this weekend.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Used this technique Sunday. Best steaks I've ever cooked. Love having the oven pan drippings to drizzle on meat after searing. Very easy to cook to everyone's preferred temperature.


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

gonna have to try this.


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

I've done this twice and each time the steaks came out perfect, just like the video. I used four 2-1/2" thick, 10oz. filets, instead of the ribeye.


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

Just thought I'd put this out there that there IS NO BLOOD in these pieces of meat...The liquid/juice is MYOGLOBIN.....This is what gives the meat color, as in red meat...White meat, chicken/fish etc have way less myoglobin...

http://www.todayifoundout.com/index.php/2010/04/the-red-juice-in-raw-red-meat-is-not-blood/

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Myoglobin


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Similar strategy, except these are done on an R&V Works Smokin Cajun Grill, 425 degrees for 5 minutes on each side.

2 1/4 " prime NY strips.


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

I've been craving another one of these steaks so here we go!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drifter (May 23, 2004)

*.*

Been a long time if ever that a steak has brought tears to my eyes! !! That was the best lunch i have had at home in a while. 1 1/2" rib eye. TASTEY TASTEY TASTEY. .....

Drifter


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

Heat oven with a skillet in the oven to 500. Take skillet out and put on high burner for 5 minutes. Sear steaks for 30 seconds on each side, then back in the oven (still at 500) in the skillet. 2.5 minutes on each side. Best steaks I've ever cooked and I thought I did a good job on the grill. All I out on the steaks was light olive oil and Montreal steak seasoning.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

1. Preheat a pottery kiln to 1200Â°... :slimer:


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

*Heat oven with a skillet in the oven to 500. Take skillet out and put on high burner for 5 minutes. Sear steaks for 30 seconds on each side, then back in the oven (still at 500) in the skillet. 2.5 minutes on each side.*

I do a version of this at times. More like 2-2.5 minutes a side on a very hot cast iron pan, then 2-5 minutes in the oven, depending on thickness of steaks. Once the steaks get real thick, the "oven" time increases in more than a linear manner.

I do a similar thing on the egg/ceramic. Lava hot for 2 minutes a side just above the coals, then shut her down and let them soak up the heat for another couple minutes.

I only use kosher salt prior to cooking, and no oil on ribeyes.


----------



## FishRisk (Jan 24, 2012)

This is a NOT the thread to run across at 3:00 PM, I can promise you that!


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

My steak recipe; 

Steak
Fire

Done


----------



## WildCard07 (Jul 15, 2012)

Had to try it...







Turned out pretty good.


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

That's a good lookin' steak WindCard! OMG - Bacon wrapped asparagus. I'm going to have to try that bacon asparagus.


----------



## WildCard07 (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks. Turned out great. 2" thick ribeye and perfect medium rare all the way through. Bacon wrapped asparagus is one of my favorite sides.


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

I am sure some here have done this but the best steak/pork tenderloin/shrimp I have ever had was marinated in Tiger Sauce and Italian dressing. One of the best was pork tenderloin cut into bite size, wrapped in bacon, marinated for 24 hours and then grilled. The taste is out of this world.

Tiger Sauce is a little hard to find - HEB has small bottles but you can but a gallon online


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

grayson said:


> I am sure some here have done this but the best steak/pork tenderloin/shrimp I have ever had was marinated in Tiger Sauce and Italian dressing. One of the best was pork tenderloin cut into bite size, wrapped in bacon, marinated for 24 hours and then grilled. The taste is out of this world.
> 
> Tiger Sauce is a little hard to find - HEB has small bottles but you can but a gallon online


Been using tiger sauce for years, good stuff.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

grayson said:


> I am sure some here have done this but the best steak/pork tenderloin/shrimp I have ever had was marinated in Tiger Sauce and Italian dressing. One of the best was pork tenderloin cut into bite size, wrapped in bacon, marinated for 24 hours and then grilled. The taste is out of this world.
> 
> Tiger Sauce is a little hard to find - HEB has small bottles but you can but a gallon online


I bought some tiger sauce for the first time about a year ago for Johnny Trigg's rib recipe. I love that stuff. The Sweet/Hot mix is perfect. I am interested in this marinade. Can you give proportions of italian/tiger sauce mixture that u use?
FYI-I have actually googled tiger sauce looking for recipes that utilize it, but didn't have much luck.


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

poppadawg said:


> I bought some tiger sauce for the first time about a year ago for Johnny Trigg's rib recipe. I love that stuff. The Sweet/Hot mix is perfect. I am interested in this marinade. Can you give proportions of italian/tiger sauce mixture that u use?
> FYI-I have actually googled tiger sauce looking for recipes that utilize it, but didn't have much luck.


I do two thirds Tiger and one third italian - also pour a little beer in there sometimes


----------



## Drifter (May 23, 2004)

*Tasty. .....*

Tasty Tasty......if you love steak and have not tried this recipe. ......well, you do not know what you are missing!

Drifter


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

WildCard07 said:


> Had to try it...
> View attachment 2197506
> 
> Turned out pretty good.


Nice! bacon wrap asparagus....brilliant!


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

I have been cooking steaks like this for a while. They always come out that perfect medium rare. Only downside is when you have someone that request there steak be cooked more...... I normally just tell them to leave the house . Hehe


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

myprozac said:


> I have been cooking steaks like this for a while. They always come out that perfect medium rare. Only downside is when you have someone that request there steak be cooked more...... I normally just tell them to leave the house . Hehe


Mother n law likes hers burned!!!!!! I put hers on about 30 min before I put mine on! At first I made a big ordeal about burning a great piece of meat... Here recently I've been seeing just how burned she'll eat it!!! Lol I turned one into an original boot the other day and she ate the **** out of it!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

T_rout said:


> Mother n law likes hers burned!!!!!! I put hers on about 30 min before I put mine on! At first I made a big ordeal about burning a great piece of meat... Here recently I've been seeing just how burned she'll eat it!!! Lol I turned one into an original boot the other day and she ate the **** out of it!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's funny right there!!!


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

*Tried It!*

Texas Style Surf and Turf w/sweet tea.

Ribeye done to perfection using OP's youtube posting and bacon wrapped jalapeno w/cream cheese and shrimp.

Momma left me to fend for myself tonight!


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

Very good thread. It seems that there are a lot of different ways to make an awesome steak. Why is that? Because steak is f'n awesome!!

For me, my technique depends on the steak and how much time I feel like devoting to the process. My go to technique for standard filet mignon is a cast iron griddle over a very hot lump charcoal fire in my ceramic pit (Primo). About 4-5 minutes per side gives me a good medium rare with a nice crust. Cover with compound butter when taking off of the pit and letting rest for 10 minutes. 

For bigger cuts like cowboy ribeyes or just simple big-arsed ribeyes, I use the reverse sear method. I do not use the oven like the video on page 1 of this thread. I use my Primo. I cook at 225 with some mesquite, pecan or oak smoke until the internal temp hits around 115-117 internal. Depending on the steak, it takes around an hour or so. Remove and let rest for 30 minutes or even longer if you like. While the steak is resting, I bring the temp up on my Primo to around 550-600 degrees. Quick sear on the outside and we are good to go. Perfect medium rare throughout and great smoke flavor. Compound butter or regular butter to finish. Butter always compliments the flavor of steak. 

Prime ribs are awesome this way. Smoke at 225 until 117, rest for 30 minutes to an hour. 550 degrees oven in an elevated roasting pan for about 15 minutes. Perfection


----------



## Realvestor (Nov 19, 2009)

Had to try this out for Father's Day. Came out perfectly! The only issue for me was the amount of time it took for the internal temperature to get to 125 degrees. I used a probe thermometer so it worked out fine. Finished on a hot grill with charcoal and hickory. Awesome steaks!


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

Realvestor said:


> Had to try this out for Father's Day. Came out perfectly! The only issue for me was the amount of time it took for the internal temperature to get to 125 degrees. I used a probe thermometer so it worked out fine. Finished on a hot grill with charcoal and hickory. Awesome steaks!


I'd say that was a success.


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

Realvestor said:


> Had to try this out for Father's Day. Came out perfectly! The only issue for me was the amount of time it took for the internal temperature to get to 125 degrees. I used a probe thermometer so it worked out fine. Finished on a hot grill with charcoal and hickory. Awesome steaks!


Yea, I'm pretty sure those steaks look amazing!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

